# Gearbox problem !!!



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Guys, just had my toyos refitted today (315 rears, 285 fronts). Ran these all last summer with no problem. Removed the crappy falcons I ran over the winter which are exactly the same section as the toyos albeit only 285's all round. Within 3 miles Of leaving the tyre place, i lost all drive and then both the TM and engine warning lights came on. Managed to get car home in limp home mode. Surely this is too much of a coincidence and must be down to the tyre change, am incorrect ? How is this solved, I guess it needs to go to main dealer or litch ??
Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Need the DTC codes first.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Did you lose half your gears. eg could only select 1,3,5 or 2,4,6???

Also, try turning it off and leave it for an hour. You'll still have the warning, but you maybe be able to select gears.

To get the codes follow this

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 
1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition ON (Press the start button twice with foot off brake pedal) and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 
Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 
The ECM code repeats its self until you turn the ignition OFF (press start button again), at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.
You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).

Im betting it 0731 or 0732....

Oh.......If you want rid of your Toyos, Ive got some Bridgestones you can have


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Both the engine and tcm giving error would make me a tad optimistic. My gearbox broke once and only R/1/3/5 still worked. Only a tcm code came up then on the display and COBB AP. Also had once both giving error and car totally died. The latter was the smallest problem, an electric cable going to 1 of the injectors was loose and made contact. Was an easy quick fix.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers guys. Tried to follow Flynn's instructions but couldn't so plugged AP in instead. Fault codes are:
P0731
P02765
Multiple AV
U1300
U1240
Transmission
P2765
P0731
What does this mean, do I have to get the car recovered or should I try and reset off the AP ?
Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

P2765

Clutch B speed pulse signal
compatibility
A DTC is set if the status 1 or 2 below is detected with the sleeve B1 or B2 engaged in an odd number gear.
1. The difference between the actual output shaft speed and the output shaft
speed converted from the clutch B speed is 1,000 rpm or more.
2. The difference between the vehicle speed signal (meter) (CAN signal) and
the output shaft speed converted from the clutch B speed is 1,000 rpm or more.


P0731 relates to 1st gear/reverse sensor and sleeve B1 function.


My guess is it could be related to the change in tyres so I'd be tempted to reset the DTCs and go for a drive and see if the DTC/Limp mode fires again.

If it does, I'd be calling your HPC/Litchos for further advice.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Solenoid and clutch speed sensor. 

Are you under warranty? I've just had a gearbox replaced for fault code 0732. I also had a 0731 a few weeks before

Have you tried to drive the car since?


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, just cleared the codes and it got rid of all of them except 0731 !!
Last weekend, it took about 45seconds to find reverse so I guess that was the beginning of the problem. It is stuck in 2nd gear now and yesterday it would only find 2 4 and 6th. Thanks for your help but I guess it's a recovery job to Nissan or litch, fantastic seeing as I need my car every day for work :-(((


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like a stuck solenoid.

Warranty job or possibly simple fix for Iain and his team based on a recent post/thread on here.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

It sounds like exactly the same problem I had.

If its under warranty, then phone the gtr warranty line. They will arrange pick up of your car and drop you off a rental. 

What mods have you got? Much warranty left?

This was my experience of what happen when I got fault code 0732

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165461-lightcliffe-halifax-hpc.html

If its not under warranty then I've read that flushing out the gearbox and replacing the oil is a fix for this.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Also read this

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164424-engine-system-malfunction-visit-dealer.html


----------



## rodolphe (May 24, 2018)

It is an old thread but maybe my experience can help. I got the error p0731 after doing a spinning around on wet ground while doing a driving training (breaking and avoiding obstacles on wet ground), so most likely the wheels went backwards while having the transmission going forward, so the transmission got confused and pushed too hard on the gear shift fork resulting to the breaking of the fork at the level of the cylinder on the valve body. I could then only drive 2nd and 4th gear at reduced rpm. I ordered a Dodson reinforced fork and fixed the broken part with 2 screws and 2 elastic pins to be able to drive to the workshop and drop rear subframe with full transmission.


----------

